# Requesting an Interview with an Engineer



## mikey (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry if this is posted in the wrong forum, but I am a college freshman looking into majoring in Mechanical Engineering. I was wondering if anyone here was willing to answer a few questions, for use in a section of a paper I am writing for my Ethics and the Engineering Profession class. We need to interview someone who is somewhat established in their engineering career (particular discipline does not matter).

Questions are as follows:

- What is your position title, product(s) description, and how long have you been an engineer?

- What is a typical day like? What are the four or five tasks you spend the most time on?

- What are the best and worst things about your being an engineer?

- Any advice for a freshman engineering student?

My professor requires that we provide an email address as a form of contact information (the class is only 101, and the prof wont actually contact you), so we don't just make up answers, so if anyone is willing to email their answers (using a fake email, I don't care) instead of posting any contact information here, I would be grateful. I understand if this is an issue though.

My email address if you are willing to help me out and want to keep your address private: [email protected]

(Yes I know, AOL haha, but I've had this address for years and have no intention on making a new one)

I apologize if this sounds sketchy, but I can assure you that I am not a spam-bot, and will NOT message you. I am only posting here because my professor says that I cannot interview any professors on my campus, and I am afraid I just don't have the time to go to an actual firm or company.

Thank you for your time,

Mike Bryan


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 19, 2011)

mikey said:


> I apologize if this sounds sketchy, but I can assure you that I am not a spam-bot, and will NOT message you. I am only posting here because my professor says that I cannot interview any professors on my campus, and *I am afraid I just don't have the time to go to an actual firm or company.*


LOL.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 19, 2011)

mikey said:


> Sorry if this is posted in the wrong forum, but I am a college freshman looking into majoring in Mechanical Engineering. I was wondering if anyone here was willing to answer a few questions, for use in a section of a paper I am writing for my Ethics and the Engineering Profession class. We need to interview someone who is somewhat established in their engineering career (particular discipline does not matter).
> 
> Questions are as follows:
> 
> ...


----------

